# D.WRAPS IRON CROSS. CRB rod



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

8 ft E-glass Fiberglass rod blank. 20 #40 line wt 
Power XH. ACTION FAST
.$175


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*#2*

Will sell for . $175.....


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*#2*

:thumbup:


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

sold


----------

